# Crich quarry..Derbyshire



## Mikeymutt (Jun 27, 2018)

I have been wanting to visit here for a while but hearing it was being used by the museum next door I was not sure.so whilst me and man gone wrong were in the area we decided to go look.was really pleased to see it was not being used and a lovely walk in.i love the big aggregate sorter here.and we had fun climbing all over it whilst the museum trams going right past.we even got a few waves..the quarry land was bought in 1791 for mining the limestone out.then transported down the hill to the butterly company to use in there ironworks.the quarry and the kilns were used by butterly till 1937.it was later used by aggregate companies till it closed about eight years ago.
















Chains and breaker for breaking down the aggregates


----------



## HughieD (Jun 27, 2018)

Loadsa industrial goodness there mate. You don't half get around Mikey. And another great report.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 27, 2018)

Another little industrial beaut from you mikey! Lovin that pond shot with the reeds, and you found a "lonely chair shot"

I want to head up that way soon so you have put this one on me list too, do you recon I can do two in one day???


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 28, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Loadsa industrial goodness there mate. You don't half get around Mikey. And another great report.



Thank you hughie.i seem to have got about a lot lately.you take some beating with your jet setting ha ha


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 28, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Another little industrial beaut from you mikey! Lovin that pond shot with the reeds, and you found a "lonely chair shot"
> 
> I want to head up that way soon so you have put this one on me list too, do you recon I can do two in one day???


Thank you pv.i do love these old quarries.yeah I reckon you could prob do four or five in a day easily


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 28, 2018)

The machinery is very ancient comparing with the machinery at your other locations, nice shots.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice the photos, the first shot it great. Looks like an ideal climbing location.


----------



## smiler (Jun 30, 2018)

I can usually select a shot from a set that I particularly like, can't on this post, to select one is beyond me, Loved it Mikey, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jul 1, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you hughie.i seem to have got about a lot lately.you take some beating with your jet setting ha ha



Ha ha...OK, you do have a point there ;-)


----------



## ant37 (Jul 1, 2018)

Some really nice machinery there. And great shots too!


----------



## Menzo1982 (Jul 2, 2018)

Fantastic captures there mate lovely work, Wouldn't mind shooting this myself


----------



## Wrench (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice work Mikey,
Went here a couple of years back and it was so peaceful. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## infinityalliance (Sep 2, 2018)

Awesome pics.... my late grandad used to work there many years back and remember him taking me a few times with him at work when one as young.... so many memories


----------

